# Air flow cal



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

For all you DC what is it??

http://www.engineering.com/calculators/airflow.htm


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

for dust collector applications, it is used to determine system dimensions. realize that ultimately, the air needs to move above a certain air speed, 4500 lineal feet per minute (5500 fpm max) to carry the wood chips and dust along.

if you enter the feet per minute, and the pipe size (in radius inches) it will calculate the volume of air that will travel through that size pipe. e.g 4500 lfm, 2" (4" diameter duct) will provide 392 cfm. Usually the equipment manufacturer already chose the port size for us, based on the equipment cfm dc needs.

Q (cfm) = Area (sq ft) x Velocity of air
392 cfm = .08725 sq ft x 4500 fpm


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Bob, that's a handy link...thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

